# Bald Eagle shot



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Saw this post but did not know if anyone else posted it somewhere so, here it is:

The Ohio Division of Wildlife is looking for information to who killed a bald eagle in Preble County. The eagle that was shot is thought to be 2-3 years old and of a mottled coloration.

Anyone with information on the &#8220;Preble County Bald Eagle Poaching Case&#8221; is urged to call the Ohio Division of Wildlife at 1-800-POACHER. Bald eagles and golden eagles are protected by the Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act and the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.

There is a $3,700 reward for information that results in the prosecution and conviction of the parties responsible for this poaching crime.

This regal bird of prey has been a work in progress for species restoration.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

What a shame-ful act, I sure hope they are caught, they'll end up paying big and doing Some time behind bars.Years ago someone killed one in Brown County but I can't remember if they were ever apprehended.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't know how this applies to bald eagles, but a guy killed a red tailed hawk a few years ago here in Davidson County, NC. He was caught with the bird, and got a three year suspended sentence, plus a five year ban on getting a hunting license, 2500$ fine, and they took his rifle too.
I believe for bald eagles it would be worse, but all birds of prey are protected by laws in NC.
Hope they catch the idiot that killed the eagle up there.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Hope they catch the SOB !!!!!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow , this guys screwed if he gets caught, and rightfully so. 

You don't mess around with Raptors in this country.

Eagles, Hawks & Owl's have made a huge recovery in this state. When I was a kid seeing a red-tail or a bald eagle was a rare occurrence , now a day does not go by where I don't see at least one red-tail (Lately they have made a habit of scaring the Sh*t out of me by swooping in front of my car with prey in their talons on my ride home from work), plus I see Bald Eagles almost weekly now, and I live in Columbus.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, 1st I've heard of this. Such a sad thing to hear. Last year I saw my 1st bald eagle sighting in Ohio. I will never forget the experience. I hope to see them continue to make a comeback and I hope I'm fortunate enough to have more sightings, they are so cool and represent so much of what is America! 

Shooting one just seems like the same as burning our flag.


----------

